# 2 yr old Mini Rex, Omaha Nebraska-RESOLVED



## picklezon (Apr 13, 2008)

So I bought Copper (a Mini Rex) 2 years ago, and next fall I am going to college. For months I have been begging my parent to keep him for a couple of years until I have a place of my own. I would come back for holidays and summer to take care of him, but I can not take him with me to college. I will only be 2 hours away from home, but they keep saying that they will not take care of him. 
If Copper wasn't such a sweet bunny, then I probably wouldn't have a problem. But he is a great rabbit! He would rather be petted than given a treat. Loves to give kisses while you pet him. He is neutered and spoiled like crazy. I let him out all the time to run around my living room and he has a pretty large cage that would have to go with him. He knows how to run up the stairs from the living room to his cage if he has to go potty (litter trained). I'm not giving him away right now, but I am just curious if anyone would be interested. It really does break my heart and I will be fighting to keep him till the last day. He loves me just as much as I love him. He's my little baby. 
I only trust people on this forum, because I know you all love rabbits and many of you also spoil your pets. He seems to get a long with other animals. He's hasn't been around rabbits, but I have birds that like to climb into his cage and he doesn't even flinch. I would definately say he is NOT agressive. I can make him lay on his back with little fight. He is also healthy, his coat is beautiful and teeth are white and the right size. I can not say this enough, but he is a great rabbit and LOVES being petted.
[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Apr 13, 2008)

He is definately gorgeous!

Can any other family members of yours foster him while you are away? Have you asked? Can you not get an appartment or something near your college to keep him in? 

Goodluck with whatever happens. :hug:


----------



## picklezon (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm the youngest in my family and the only one who really loves animals. My sister is getting married and going to buy a dog soon. My brother is also in college and isn't much of an animal lover. My extended family members all live on farms and keep all their animals outside and wouldn't let him out that much. I am more worried about him when he moves away than me. I just want him to be happy and not scared. 

And i can't buy an apartment till my sophomore year. Freshmen have to live on campus. Plus i don't know if i could afford an apartment.


----------



## Haley (Apr 13, 2008)

He is adorable! Do you have any friends who live near campus where he could stay and you could go over to feed and care for him? 

If you really must rehome him, can you tell us generally where in the US you are located? That will help.


----------



## picklezon (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry i just noticed i didn't have my location. I'm smack dab in the middle of USA. Omaha, Nebraska. 

and no I don't really know anyone who is going to the college I'm going to. So I think I'm basically stuck!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, that's sad about your family not being supportive. Not to be rude but I really hate when people do that. I mean, they have him there and their daughter needs someone to watch him while she gets her education..... 

oh well.... 

I would love to have another mini-rex and if I could find a way to hide him here and get him here I would. He's absolutely gorgeous.

I wonder if Crystal might be interested if we could get him to her - she was wanting a castor.


----------



## trailsend (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with Bo I hate that your family is not willing to help you, even for a little while until you could figure something out temp. or eventually get your own place. I get a ton of people wanting to surrender rabbits because of this exact situation. 

I hope a good home pops up - he's just gorgeous, looks like my Frisco. I'm sorry you have to rehome at all.


----------



## picklezon (Apr 13, 2008)

ya my parents are usually pretty understanding, but when it comes to animals they just don't get it. But they are the ones paying for my education, so I don't have much of a choice.


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd so take him


----------



## picklezon (Apr 13, 2008)

are you actually really interested?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmmm, if a foster spot was available within Wisconsin he may enjoy the trip up North. This reminds me of when our kids were 9, 7, and 5, and we took pictures of them interacting with our cats and dog. And then later 20, 18, and 16... moving on to other interests or higher education. 

Our kids enjoyed visiting Muffy and Scamper (the two house cats) and Misty our lab/retriever during vacation and school breaks while mom and dad gradually became their forever keepers. Yah, kinda hard to keep a lab or cats in your dorm room.

I wish I knew your parents better ... and realize not all parents are animal-caring humans ~ or care deeply to look after their daughter's beloved bun while she studies and gets her college degree. 

He is so gorgeous and sounds like a wonderful bun. Cooper will appreciate bein' spoiled and loved by the right individuals.

"I will only be 2 hours away from home, but they keep saying that they will not take care of him." - picklezon

.... this breaks my heart. :? That is so sad your parents won't extend the care and love Copper has unconditionally given to you.

If only you lived closer so you could foster him until he gets adopted to his permanent beloved family. Thanks for posting his photos !!

{{Enjoy each day with your baby.}}


----------



## picklezon (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's support. If anyone is interested please message me. Or if you have any questions.


----------



## picklezon (Apr 17, 2008)

just checking back to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## picklezon (May 1, 2008)

ok, so my mom just told me that Copper had to be gone by August. So if I'm going to find a home for him I would rather it be early summer. And it is already May, so that means really soon. The reasons I want it soon is:
1. So whoever takes care of him can spend time in the summer getting to know him. (since a lot people are usually more free in the summer)
2. If there was a problem and for some reason the situation isn't going to work out, I will still be home to help fix it. 
3. During the summer I play with him and spoil him constantly, and if I had to give him up after the summer ends, it would tear my heart and probably his!
4. My sister gets married early August,and since I am the Maid of Honor, I won't have time to find him a home then, and don't want to rush him into a home, or the humane society. 

So if anyone has room to spoil one more rabbit, please think about it. He is too sweet for this to happen to him. He really does not deserve it. 

Please, keep him in mind, and let me know! Thank you!

Also, I have made a huge cage out of those storage cubes, and that would go with him too. I also have a large bag of Gentle Touch litter. So basically all of this is FREE to GOOOOOOOOOD home!


----------



## golfdiva (May 2, 2008)

If there was a way to get him here, I would be happy to foster him for a year or two for you! 

It's the distance that would be the problem!


----------



## Haley (May 2, 2008)

Have you tried putting up ads around (like at the vets office and such?) or try craigslist? We dont really have a lot of members in your area, unfortunately.

Remember to screen anyone very thoroughly- we have some questions to ask at the top of the rescue section.


----------



## picklezon (May 4, 2008)

I have found someone. She is a middle age women, who lives with her husband, and all of her kids have moved out. She has no other pets, and used to own a rabbit, and is really lonely right now. I am giving him to her on saturday. 

It feels soo soon for me, but i know i will need to do it someday soon, so i might as well do it this weekend. 

i havent met her in person yet, but i talked to on email and on the phone. She says she will definately send me pictures and that i can visit him whenever i want. I also mentioned how if somewhere down the road if she didnt want him anymore i would take him back, and she said well if you ever get a place of your own someday, i would be willing to give him back. 

I hope she as good as she sounds, and isn't being fake about it all. I am so worried for Copper, he is leaving his home, he's going to be so confused and I am basically his mommy. I know he will miss me like i will miss him. I'm not worried about me, just about him!

I only have 6 more days with him, and sadly im still in school and have lots going on this week, that i wont beable to live them up as much as i wished to with him.


----------



## Haley (May 4, 2008)

Im so glad to hear he found a home but I know this will be very difficult for you. Just be sure you go to her place to see what her setup for him will be like, and if you dont feel right about it you should feel free to back out.

Also, did you think about asking if maybe she would join our forum? That way if she has any questions we could help, and if she wanted to post pictures you could check in on him


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 5, 2008)

Please give her our web address and tell her we'd love to hear from her! 

I am so happy he will be spoiled rotten! I know it feels awful but it's better than not having a good home for him by August.

:hug:


----------

